# Merry Christmas



## VARNYARD (Dec 14, 2007)

Give it time to load.  

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1410384463">http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1410384463</a><!-- m -->


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 14, 2007)

AWWW thats so cute!!Happy Holidays!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 14, 2007)

Too Cute and I think the one in the middle is me!

Brat!


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 14, 2007)

Holliday cheer, laughter *and* tegus.
Nice.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 14, 2007)

Where's Santa Tegu??


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 14, 2007)

I made one using a pic of my new baby Blizzard.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1410384463">http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1410384463</a><!-- m -->


Brat!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 14, 2007)

Oops maybe not! :wink: 

This is right one.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1413364017">http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1413364017</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 14, 2007)

Very good!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 14, 2007)

haha so funny! I felt inspired and made one too. Merry X-mas


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1413395276">http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1413395276</a><!-- m -->


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 14, 2007)

lol, my teacher was telling us about this site, not a thing i'll ever do tho


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 14, 2007)

That site is just too funny!! I could not help myself, I laughed so hard. 

Thanks to Jif, she made the first one!!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 14, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> haha so funny! I felt inspired and made one too. Merry X-mas
> 
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1413395276">http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1413395276</a><!-- m -->



I laughed really hard at this one and finally figured out that it's because no one has any ears! LOL NICE!!


----------

